# Audio From Today's Practice



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: Casey's Blog (go to his site to get the actual audio links)



> The Trail Blazers held their first Summer League practice today in Tualatin, and I have to admit that it was exciting to see so much talent take the floor. The media was allowed to watch quite a bit of practice and what I saw was better than expected. A few things:
> 
> -- Sergio Rodriguez, LaMarcus Aldridge and Martell Webster all looked to be in great shape.
> -- Petteri Koponen is going to play with the Summer League team.
> ...


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

good stuff but i want more!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder who LMA was referring to in regards to past Blazers that "weren't fun to be around"?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I've listened to the first Sergio clip and the LaMarucs clip, and the refrain is mostly the same from the reporters: "just how awesome IS Greg Oden?" Kind of funny, actually.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice post, I gotta remember to bookmark that place. Thanks


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

i wonder why there is no audio from Greg Oden...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Five5even said:


> i wonder why there is no audio from Greg Oden...


My guess is they wanted to (finally) give the poor kid a break. I'm sure there will be plenty coming from him in due time.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ABM said:


> My guess is they wanted to (finally) give the poor kid a break. I'm sure there will be plenty coming from him in due time.


Ya, no doubt! I read that he's been sick and wasnt feeling very good on Friday.

If I was him, I'd be out buying a nice big house and some nice new cars. :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I really like the McRoberts and the Pete(he said we can call him Pete) Koponen interviews. The Joel Freeland ones were funny. He seems really pissed at his euro team, which is understandable, but it's not often you hear someone badmouth their team like that.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

did anyone else catch that sergio compared rudy to barbosa! that would be awesome


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> did anyone else catch that sergio compared rudy to barbosa! that would be awesome



Yea thats awesome and I think a pretty good comparison.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

One thing I worry about....a little. Do you think the players will start to get a little tired of talking about how great Oden is? I realize he himself is a humble kid, but it's human nature to be a little envious of all his attention


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> My guess is they wanted to (finally) give the poor kid a break. I'm sure there will be plenty coming from him in due time.


during one of the interviews, Casey said that there were ton of TV guys around him, so he decided to talk to the other people.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> One thing I worry about....a little. Do *you think the players will start to get a little tired of talking about how great Oden is? *I realize he himself is a humble kid, but it's human nature to be a little envious of all his attention


The questions about Oden mainly came from whoever the female interviewer was.

Did she ask a non-Oden question?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Listening to Joel Freeland's audio, it sounds like he's really getting screwed in Europe.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I liked the part when Aldridge said he went up to block a shot but couldn't get to it and Oden jump up over his shoulder and blocked it! I was just rubbing my hands together in anticipation after hearing that!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Entity said:


> Listening to Joel Freeland's audio, it sounds like he's really getting screwed in Europe.


I'm wondering if there's any way to send Freeland to the NBDL? Is that possible at all? The guy isn't even getting in games when his team is up 40 points. That's terrible.

And just listening to Kopenen's interview... poor Casey, man.. just getting his facts wrong not once, but twice. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Video: http://www.katu.com/sports/8274247.html?video=pop&t=a


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> I'm wondering if there's any way to send Freeland to the NBDL? Is that possible at all? The guy isn't even getting in games when his team is up 40 points. That's terrible.
> 
> And just listening to Kopenen's interview... poor Casey, man.. just getting his facts wrong not once, but twice. That's gotta hurt.


The Blazes have to sign Freeland to the active roster before they can send him to the NBDL, as far as I know.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Video: http://www.katu.com/sports/8274247.html?video=pop&t=a


Thanks for the clip.
Now it's starting to hit me to finally see Oden on the floor with Aldridge and Webster it looked like on the floor. Exciting stuff! I can't wait!

Nice to see Paul Allen there making the presence... I've probably seen Paul in photos and videos in stuff more in these past few weeks (in non-Blazer game things) than ever. You can tell everyone is excited about Oden.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> The Blazes have to sign Freeland to the active roster before they can send him to the NBDL, as far as I know.


Hmm.. he has to be a part of the 15-man roster? That stinks. I'm sure Freeland is a good guy and player and all, but I don't think I'd want to waste a roster spot on him, especially with all the new faces around.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Video: http://www.katu.com/sports/8274247.html?video=pop&t=a


Thanks for the link!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

this thread is not 56k friendly...can some1 give a short summary on these please??

rep will be given


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I can't help but picture a middle aged gigolo with slicked back hair and gold chains whenever I hear audio of Sergio.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Did anyone besides me notice that sick pass that Aldridge made as he was spinning in the first part of the video? I didn't see him doing that last year.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> this thread is not 56k friendly...can some1 give a short summary on these please??
> 
> rep will be given


 The camera pans in on Jack. Jack says: "He's big."
The camera zooms in on Sergio. Sergio says: "He's beeg, berry, berry beeg!" 
Then the camera shows Aldridge making a spin move and out of nowhere squirts a pass to Oden. I had to replay that several times, and I still can't see how he did it. It was very, very slick.
Then P. Allen and KP comment about the first practice.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

^^thanks for effort i watched the video, it just took awhile :laugh:

i was talking about the interviews....rep given anyways


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know if this was posted yet, but another view from the Greg Oden rally from up on stage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TdfpwvAiPk


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> this thread is not 56k friendly...can some1 give a short summary on these please??
> 
> rep will be given


If it helps any, what I do is just hit pause and wait for most of it to download and then hit play so it plays smooth all the way through. Of course I'm on DSL so I imagine it'd take a long wait on dial up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Yo! 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8B0heT301xM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8B0heT301xM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

FWIW I've heard that KP has said that bringing Freeland over this year is a very real possibility, due entirely to the situatiion with his team in Europe. They think he is going to be a very real NBA player and are willing to invest the time, money and roster slot to make sure he develops.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Yo!


Who was it that Oden said was a beast in this video? I could not make out who he was talking about.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

ilPadrino said:


> Who was it that Oden said was a beast in this video? I could not make out who he was talking about.


 Chris Ellis, son of Dale Ellis. 6'9" Forward 267 lbs. Wake Forest.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Chris Ellis, son of Dale Ellis. 6'9" Forward 267 lbs. Wake Forest.


Ah, thanks. Too bad it wasn't a more prominent player.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

ilPadrino said:


> Ah, thanks. Too bad it wasn't a more prominent player.


 He's got good genes. (shrugs)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> FWIW I've heard that KP has said that bringing Freeland over this year is a very real possibility, due entirely to the situatiion with his team in Europe. They think he is going to be a very real NBA player and are willing to invest the time, money and roster slot to make sure he develops.


All I'm going to say is Freeland really bulked up this past year. I wouldn't mind it one bit to see him develop.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't expect Freeland to play plenty of minutes next year since his team (Gran Canaria) has resigned the coach, and for the moment the roster hasn't suffer changes to allow Freeland to step up. The problem is his very very raw and his (Gran Canaria) is a playoff team, is not like if they are a scrub team.


----------

